# Spoiler Warnings



## Ol'gaffer (May 8, 2003)

Recently I've noticed an alarming rate of the need of spoiler warnings. 

With numerous movies and books that are coming out which have plot twists and surprises around nearly every corner, (harry potter, the matrix) I feel that it would be necessary to make a spoiler button of somesort for the forum. 

Me and Lantarion discussed this the other day and he mentioned a forum having a spoiler button that engaded a black screen onto the spoiler and to read, one would have had to highlight the text.

I think that this would be an efficent way to eradicate the spoiler threat from the forum and would provide very useful.

Who's with me on this?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 8, 2003)

Yes, that would be a good idea, Gaffer. Another forum, which also uses vbulletin, uses the following code for spoilers:


Spoiler



x


.


----------



## Niniel (May 8, 2003)

It wouldn't be necessary if people just indicated that they were going to give spoilers, but unfortunately not everybody does that, so I think it's a good idea.


----------



## spirit (May 8, 2003)

i agree with nineal...but not everyone does that. (i know i do that sometimes BY MISTAKE!!!)


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 8, 2003)

I'm not pointing fingers at anyone.

I'm just stating that maybe we should get some kind of spoiler buttons here, that's all.


----------



## Lantarion (May 8, 2003)

Well, it's basically a good idea; great, in fact. But as this is the Tolkien forum, I see no actual frantic need for Spoiler warnings. Only people who are (even remotely) interested in Tolkien even come to this site, and I think they should understand that there are obviously spoilers on every single thread. The discussions at this forum assume that the people involved know about the subject, and I think the people browsing the forum (e.g. a Guest checking the place out) should know that too, and that there will inevitably be spoilers throughout the forum.

But STuff and Bother does have many threads that deal with issues that are non-Tolkien and might display information about something that people do not wish to know about in advance. I saw a thread there the other day, which I believe was about the new X-Men movie, and it had a big "***SPOILER***" in the title. As long as the fact that there are spoilers in a thread (which does not deal with Tolkien-related issues) is clearly announced in the title of the thread, I see no need for a Spoiler 'button'.


----------



## Idril (May 8, 2003)

OK - I'm going to ask a really dumb question - but what are 'spoilers'? and 'spoiler buttons'?


----------



## Beleg (May 8, 2003)

Well, i think it would be a hinderance rather then help. Specially for people who have read the books and seen the movie. We all or most of us use quote's from books at some point or the other, and they are necessary to prove certain things and answer certain questions. It would be most annoying to highlight the quote's and then read them. As for the [Spolier][/spoiler] thing, i guess most of us give quotes in


> [/quoter] tag, so i guess if people are really anxious about spoilers then they can skip these portions.


----------



## Aulë (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *OK - I'm going to ask a really dumb question - but what are 'spoilers'? and 'spoiler buttons'? *



Spoilers are pieces of information that reveals the ending to something (be it a movie or a book), therefore 'spoiling' the experience for others.

A 'spoiler button' appears to be something similar to the 'quote button' in use, and hides the 'spoiler' unless people highlight it.


----------



## Idril (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Aulë - I get it now - why would anyone what to 'spoil' the story for others - oh well - at least I understand the discussion now


----------



## Aulë (May 8, 2003)

They don't nessessarily 'spoil' it for others. 
Usually it occurs when people who have seen the movie (or read the book, etc) discuss what occured (eg, The Lord of the Rings movies reviews) before others have seen it (usually because of varying release dates).


----------



## Idril (May 8, 2003)

Then, stay out of anything with discusses a book 
or movie until you've seen or read the end of the book.  

I must be coming across as a daft old biddy


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

Lantifex makes a good point, we don't really need a spoiler button on this forum because we HOPE most people will have read the books before they come here.

HOWEVER, there are discussions about PJ's adaptations in the upcoming RotK movie which people may not want to know about, and there are sufficient threads about other books, movies, etc. so that such an option might be considered.

*puts this idea on her list*

If it's something as simple as turning a code option on or off I don't see any reason why it shouldn't be included.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 23, 2003)

No spoiler warnings should be needed for Tolkien related material, after all, this is the *Tolkien* forum. However, it might be handy for situations in reference to new films - Matrix, X-Men etc. Handy, but not essential.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

No, but then again, let's say Bob joins when he's only halfway through TT, and he doesn't know how the ring is destroyed.

If he read before hand that Gollum bites of Frodo's finger and destroys the ring he might be a bit upset.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 24, 2003)

Yeah, but that would be his own fault. Joining a Tolkien discussion before reading LOTR...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

Not necessarily, FoaT.
I joined when I'd only just finished FotR, and had only JUST seen the movie. (I wanted to wait until finished with FotR before I saw the movie. I caught it on the LAST day in theatres.)

Anyway, I think having warnings about it are a good idea.
I mean, I'm a HUGE member of this forum, but when I first joined I hadn't even finished the books...something to consider.


----------

